# Thanksgiving Camping



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

For years I have been trying to get my wife to spend Thanksgiving out in the wild. But that never got anywhere especially with the Black Friday deal going in the malls. Has anyone been luckier than me in this endeavor?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm getting closer to getting the family to do Thanksgiving in the trailer. The problem for us is the kids (teenagers). They think it's not Thanksgiving unless you do the full dinner with all the family and the whole nine yards!! Of course, they don't cook!! I discussed this with my husband and my parents and they are game (my folks have a fifth wheel). So we just may do it next year and tell the kids to get over it! I don't care about the mall and sales. The only issue is the possible problems with weather with us, but I think it's a wonderful, relaxing idea!

Kelly


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

If I get my Suburban out of the shop today, we plan to leave Wednesday until Sunday camping at a state park. We have always been at home with family and a meal, but we will do something else on Thanksgiving Day, probably just a lighter meal that we can prepare in the camper. I already have a buttermilk pie baked and ready to go with us! That evening we're off to see family nearby and watch the UT vs A&M game...Gig 'Em Aggies!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm loading my trailer as I write this, we did Thanksgiving in the trailer last year with out Outback friends (Chabbie1) and had a ball. So we are doing it again this year. Of course we are camping with full hookup, we roast the Turkey in a Turkey roaster. It is so nice to enjoy our feast outside just like the Pilgrims did.

Black Friday is not something I can do without, plus you can get most of the same sales via the Internet, have the items delivered to our door and beat the crowds, we also have wifi at the campground.

OK back to loading my trailer we leave tomorrow.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Oct 6, 2009)

We take the family camping every Thanksgiving. We live in California so the weather usually co-operates. Wife goes shopping early I sleep in w/Boys and watch football. BBQ a turkey on the weber, all the fixings, play games, sit around and talk. We like it not for everyone. It has expanded over the years we invite other family/friends some just come for the day, others stay and camp. Its our family tradition not for everyone, but we enjoy it.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our Thanksgiving was around the 10th of October. We went to Bon Echo Provincial Park for the second year in a row. We've started a tradition. We go with two other families, and do a big Thanksgiving dinner with all the fixings, with different meal duties assigned to each family. Last year we had a turkey fryer, which was fantastic. This year we barbecued chicken breasts. That was a bit like cheating, but a whole lot simpler. That was our last outing of the year.

Doug


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, we don't have the weather in our neighborhood to do this...the camper usually has been put to bed 1 month earlier.
I wish Mom Nature allowed us to camp over thanksgiving...had to use the snowblower twice already (another storm on the way starting tomorrow; about 6"-9" expected with freezing rain and high winds)!

bbwb


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> For years I have been trying to get my wife to spend Thanksgiving out in the wild. But that never got anywhere especially with the Black Friday deal going in the malls. Has anyone been luckier than me in this endeavor?


We have "Thanksgiving" camped for over 20 years. It always provided a chance for a four day weekend. Now that we full time, of course, we are "camping" every Thanksgiving.

A suggestion for you: Buy a full prepared Turkey Dinner with all the "fixings". Go camping and then DO NOT LET YOUR DW LIFT A FINGER! You do all the "work" on that day. Once she has experienced a "Turkey day of Complete Rest", she will forget all about shopping on Friday! A little pampering will do wonders!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving all!! We will be joining two outbacker families tomorrow for a Thanksgiving weekend camping trip and fried turkeys on saturday


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Dog Folks said:


> For years I have been trying to get my wife to spend Thanksgiving out in the wild. But that never got anywhere especially with the Black Friday deal going in the malls. Has anyone been luckier than me in this endeavor?


We have "Thanksgiving" camped for over 20 years. It always provided a chance for a four day weekend. Now that we full time, of course, we are "camping" every Thanksgiving.

A suggestion for you: Buy a full prepared Turkey Dinner with all the "fixings". Go camping and then DO NOT LET YOUR DW LIFT A FINGER! You do all the "work" on that day. Once she has experienced a "Turkey day of Complete Rest", she will forget all about shopping on Friday! A little pampering will do wonders!
[/quote]

I like your thinking!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Deals come and go, you can always find those things on sale. You can't make up lost memories when camping. This is the first Thanksgiving we've been at home in a long time, if it wasn't for the near 10" of snow at home we would be camping at the beach. You said "out in the wild" how wild are you talking? Hook-up's? If not might give a RV resort or State campground a try first, ease her into it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Y-Guy said:


> Deals come and go, you can always find those things on sale. You can't make up lost memories when camping. This is the first Thanksgiving we've been at home in a long time, if it wasn't for the near 10" of snow at home we would be camping at the beach. You said "out in the wild" how wild are you talking? Hook-up's? If not might give a RV resort or State campground a try first, ease her into it.


"out in the wild" = Park with waterfront camp-sites + water & electricity









civilized camping = five stars hotel next to shopping mall


----------

